# IE&W Narrow Gauge report/photos/video??



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK guys, I know you had entirely too much fun running narrow gauge at Stapleton's this past weekend, but I'm hoping that there were some photographers/videographers among the bunch to document things for the rest of us? Inquiring minds want to know!!

Regards,

Ross Schlabach


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Video has been edited and uploaded of the Saturday festivities. I am currently letting attendees have first review to ensure titling is correct. Will go public within the next 24 hours. 

Scott


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Should have known we could count on you, Scottie! I for one will be looking forward to it. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping that there were some photographers/videographers among the bunch 
One or two, but I mostly took pics of my own trains. It was a gorgeous day - warm but dry enough to produce steam plumes.
Here's a few (not just my trains) to wet your appetite. 

EBT #12 storms past the bleachers with the daily passenger train:











Another use for your old Mamod loco:











EBT #7, a back-dated C-19 with new domes (from the C-16 #42) 










Larry Green's Belden Falls #13 was running in the afternoon with my EBT #12. We were both operating passenger trains.











And finally, here's the Man himself (Scott) attaching his camera car to the back of my business car while I'm waiting for Jerry to clear the track in front of me, and while Larry's #13 runs by. Wait until you see his video...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I ran battery Saturday morning I have posted some pictures of my train in the Public Forum. They were taken by Doc Watson.

Chuck


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Pete, I took mostly pictures of my own train.









Here's my Mikado and parlor car.









There was some neat 7/8th stuff there. 









The steam up bay was quite impressive!









Jim sure puts on a great event.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings-

I really enjoyed my first Narrow Gauge open house. Thanks Jim.

Here is an album of photographs. Since I am new at the live steam open house events, I simply don't know who owns most of the locomotives and rolling stock, but hope you enjoy the photographs.

Please copy and paste link

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...7iqkOWGhQE#

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an album of photographs. 
_Really nice work, Jerry! I especially loved that pic of the white birds on the caboose roof ! _










I wonder who owned it?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Peter 

The pooping seagulls belong to Larry Green from Vermont. He was there with Belden Falls #13.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete--the same RR superintendent who isn't concerned about numbering his engine #13. 

Apparently, nobody spotted the owl riding #13's tender. 

Larry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Of all the cars and engines there, I really enjoyed Larry Green's caboose with the gulls. There were a lot of neat cars, but his caboose caught the stuff.

Chuck


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, thanks again for having Llyn and myself down. Running on your track has a different feel--really gives an engine the opportunity to show what it can do. 
The 12 hour drive down (11 1/2 return using Rt 15 as you suggested) was a bit tiresome for us two old folks, but of course well worth the trip. Think we will stay over Sunday the next time to play longer. 
Now, if I could get you to return to Vermont--- 

Larry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking locos, rolling stock and the pics are nice too. 

I really like the guy standing on the 7/8ths car.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a list of the photos in Jerry's album 

1	Steaming Bay 
2	7/8n2 caboose scratch built Carl Weaver 
3	7/8n2 caboose interior Carl Weaver 
4	Accu 1:32 SP GS-4 #4447 Jim Stapleton 
5	Accu K-28 coal fired Jon Kling 
6	Accu C-16 Dave Orwig 
7	Accu SP NG 4-6-0 Scott McDonald 
8	Regner DB K44 0-4-4-0T Bob Root 
9	Car Works AH&D Ditcher Jon Kling 
10	Car Works AH&D Ditcher Jon Kling 
11	Car Works AH&D Ditcher Jon Kling 
12	Steam Donkey on flat Jerry Bohlander 
13	Tourist car Larry Green 
14	Bach K-27 [elec] George ? 
15	Accu K-27 w/ Cats on flats Carl Weaver 
16	Bach K-27 [elec] George ? 
17	Pooping sea gulls Larry Green 
18	LGB Beer train D J Weatherby 
19	Accu C-16 Dave Orwig 
20	Accu C-16 Dave Orwig 
21	Layout with new phone conduit 
22	Accu W&L Countess [32mm] Dan Hamer 
23	Accu Forney [?] Dave Orwig 
24	Regner Willie Dave Orwig 
25	Aster Shay / Regner Willie Mike Moore / Orwig 
26	Accu C-19 as EBT 2-8-0 Pete Thornton 
27	Accu C-19 as EBT 2-8-0 Pete Thornton 
28	Accu C-19 as EBT 2-8-0 Pete Thornton 
29	Catatonk Shay / AML 0-4-0 Jobusch / Bohlander 
30	Catatonk Shay Pete Jobusch 
31	AML 0-4-0 Jerry Bohlander 
32	Catatonk Shay Pete Jobusch 
33	Accu K-28 coal fired Jon Kling 
34	MOW train Jon Kling 
35	AML 0-4-0 Jerry Bohlander 
36	Big yard 
37	Small yard 
38	Accu K-27 Carl Weaver 
39	Accu EBT Mike Larry Green 
40	Accu 16mm Bagley Drury diesel	Pete Jobusch 
41	Layout


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are a few of my photos










Steam-up Bay










DJ Weatherby (my Son) with 2 cylinder shay with log drag










Close-up of Shay










Jon Kling's grate from Coal fired K28












Jon's Ditcher










Jon's Idler










Jon's Stuff










Jon's Carcus load from fire










Jon's Flanger

Having trouble with videos at the moment....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that steaming bay, lots of room for all the bellies to hang......


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

And here is the video! Enjoy!



Scott


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job Scott! The camera car has added a whole new dimension to you epic films!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Scott. 
That was a wonderful way to start my day. 
I loved the opening 'time lapse' titles. 
Very well put together movie - even it there seemed to be too much narrow gauge in it!!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

nobody spotted the owl riding #13's tender. 
No, so how about a pic?


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the photos and videos....great seeing familiar engines as well as the new first time locos out on Dr. Rivet's line.

Hate that I had to miss the narrow gauge meets this year, but hopefully I'll be able to make things in the fall.

Have a couple of projects in the works that I'll attempt to finish up this summer...time to get them running!

All the best.
Cliff


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me like that 'green screen' experiment on the out-takes reel might be a harbinger of things to com! If you can't bring your steamer to the steamup, bring the steamup to the steamer!









Thanks for the great video & stills!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 19 Jun 2012 02:10 PM 
nobody spotted the owl riding #13's tender. 
No, so how about a pic? 
Spotted. Just no picture.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Still no invite from Jim. Maybe next year.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Still no invite from Jim. Maybe next year 
All you have to do is ask nicely, I suspect. But aren't you a bit of a long way away? 

There might be a Fall meet.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Only joking. This forum is starving for some light hearted humor.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah;
Don't feel too bad. I am the black sheep who always manages to have a conflict when I get that invitation.







Oh well, maybe someday.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 19 Jun 2012 07:24 PM 
Posted By Pete Thornton on 19 Jun 2012 02:10 PM 
nobody spotted the owl riding #13's tender. 
No, so how about a pic? 
Spotted. Just no picture.








So Bruce,
So, was it a Northern Spotted, Greater Spotted, or Lesser Spotted Owl?
A little bit of humor for Jeremiah!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A little bit of humor for Jeremiah 
I dunno about some people. I already found and posted the pic of the seagulls pooping on the caboose. What more do you want?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: poop on the roof, for those inquiring minds-- 

It took me 3 years to find 1:20 gulls. After making their paintjob a bit more presentable and mounting them on the caboose, I showed it to a neighbor who asked: "where's the gull ****"? So, with reefer white and a tiny brush, some "atmosphere" was added. Neighbor was satisfied. Take the caboose to the NJLS spring meet and for three days, the comments were: "needs more gull ****". Come home, triple the atmosphere. Go to Jim's and he wants MORE. 

Possible solution: anybody have a 1:20 shotgun loaded with birdshot??? 

Larry 

Larry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Seems to me like that 'green screen' experiment on the out-takes reel might be a harbinger of things to com! If you can't bring your steamer to the steamup, bring the steamup to the steamer! 

What I was trying for was a prototypical background for the SPng 4-6-0. Using Jim's shed as a plain "screen" I added a shot from the Owens' Valley in the background (where the SPng actually ran) and tried to adjust the color gain to allow the train to pass by as though it was actually in the Owen's Valley. But alas, its not the right color background, and Jim is adamant that I can't paint the shed the bright "Green Screen" color. He said I'd have to answer to JoAnne, so I'll have to think of something else. But it was a fun experiment. ;-) 

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

and for three days, the comments were: "needs more gull ****". 
I think it needs more authenticity in the poop. Maybe a little grey paint in the middle of each white blob? 

But there is enough s***, in my opinion.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott,

You could go with a nice blue screen instead. Not likely there will ever be any sky behind the building. I'll help you paint it! 
Since we aren't concerned with any blue stinky locomotives it should work.
Then again if I painted a locomotive the same color as the screen it could be a mystery train with no locomotive!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

A nut went out for a walk. He came to the tracks down river. Around the bend came number ten. Toot toot........peanut butter


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Not likely there will ever be any sky behind the building. I'll help you paint it!
If there's one thing about the IE&W Rwy, it is that Jim is so hospitable (thank you again, sir,) that there are tents, houses and sheds in the background of a lot of photos. Especially if the sun is shining in the southern sky! 

Maybe we need a big, big screen with projected videos of mountains on the side of the house ?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim is adamant that I can't paint the shed the bright "Green Screen" color. 
All ya gotta do is paint it back once you're done.  

Actually, you could easily rent a big green curtain to hang along side the track. (I say "easily," in that there are production supply houses which will rent them to you. Affording it is another issue altogether.) Of course, you'll also want to spread copious amounts of ballast on the track to hide the timber decking. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have uploaded the few photos I took from Sat. Mostly my own trains but I did happen to get Dans loco in a photo along with I think Jon's green K 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xwk7fCnytb787omj_5cBKZBJUg885eaJroyMn5FEj9A?feat=directlink


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the last of the video I took that makes any sense. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice stuff, Scott. You are definitely a professional grade railfan with a camera. 

Now, about those running boards on the 10-wheeler--- 

Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott & All;

First, thank you Scott for both videos. Playing "Flight of the Bumblebee" to the progress of the "Bumblebee" C16 did not seem inappropriate to me, although I had always heard the piece done with a violin (fiddle for those who wish to be less formal) before. This was the first time I heard it performed with a banjo - also appropriate, since most folks seem to prefer folk and bluegrass pieces to accompany steam locomotives.

Second, regarding the much-written about owl. I was only able to spot it in one photo, and the image was so fuzzy that, to me at least, it could have just as easily been a crew member or passenger on the first car’s platform.

My seagulls also leave copious “deposits” on the Mack switcher. I used a fine point white-out pen for the bulk of each “deposit” and a dot of green paint from a verdigris kit for the center. 










Happy steaming,
David Meashey


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

I have posted photographic evidence and the owl is not a myth. 
Part of an album of Belden Falls Fauna


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It is customary to place a stuffed owl on the top of sheds to keep the the seagulls away. must work on locomotives too!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
After referring to Peterson's guide to birds of North America, the consensus is that it is a female great horned owl, probably one of the pair living on the mountainside above our house. She is actually interested in the mice in the coalpile, not the gulls. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the consensus is that it is a female great horned owl 
Aha ! So it isn't spotted !


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Aha ! So it isn't spotted 
Well, _someone_ spotted it, or we wouldn't be talking about it.  

Later, 

K


----------



## fatfarlake (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello, 

A year later I found this topic and watched the video. I really enjoyed it. I own an Aster Allison Shay and was impressed by the sound of the shay from Mike Moore. I hope Mike or anyone else can explain me how he did it? 

Greetings from Holland, 

Dick vermeer


----------

